# MySQLFront Cant Connect.

## Azzuron

I cant seem to get MySQL-Front to connect to my mysql server. i cant seem to figure out why the error i get is

2013: connection lost when querying the server

I read that this may require you to increase acceptably packet size but from what i can tell none of that helped, supposing i did it right. Any ideas? I dont think mySQL goes through xinet does it? I think this is the last compenent i need to get my server finaly workin the way i want it. oi. Thnx again.  :Sad: 

----------

## rac

Can you telnet to port 3306 on the machine running MySQL?  If not, check to see if "skip-networking" is turned on in /etc/mysql/my.cnf.

----------

## Azzuron

my connection is refused when telneting to that port, and the line with that "skip-networking" on it is commented.

----------

## rac

OK, if skip-networking is not turned on, and you're sure that mysqld is really running, then I would next turn to packet filtering.  Could tcpwrappers be blocking you?  Check /etc/hosts.deny and /etc/hosts.allow.  Is there a firewall between the machines?  Is anybody running iptables?

----------

## Azzuron

I can SSH the machine fine, its on the LAN with me, everything i do goes behind my firewall (Router).  It could be that i just need to add mysql to hosts.allow, which is a thought i have had, but i didnt think mysql ran through xinet...

----------

## rac

inetd != tcp-wrappers.

Unless you have turned tcp-wrappers off (USE="-tcpd'), they are on by default, and if they are on, mysql will link with them.  hosts.allow and hosts.deny affect mysqld even if it is running standalone.

----------

## Azzuron

Excilent. One step closer to the edge. Now it says my host isnt allowed to use MYSQL on this server, and it lists the IP of connecting machine. Ill get to work on this one here see what i can dig out.  :Smile: 

The answer:

 *Quote:*   

> If you get the following error when you try to connect from a different host than the one on which the MySQL server is running, then there is no row in the user table that matches that host: 
> 
> Host ... is not allowed to connect to this MySQL server
> 
> You can fix this by using the command-line tool mysql (on the server host!) to add a row to the user, db, or host table for the user/hostname combination from which you are trying to connect and then execute mysqladmin flush-privileges.

 

Now how do i add the host to the db?

----------

## rac

I find GRANT statements the easiest way to deal with this: http://www.mysql.com/doc/en/Adding_users.html

----------

## Azzuron

YES! I ran around the MYSQL site a little bit and found how to add the users. Thank you much for your time! THNX alot  :Very Happy: .

----------

